# Authors! New pre made covers now available.



## Shardel (May 30, 2014)

Shardel's Book Cover Designs

Hi Guys! I am a book cover designer specialising in pre made covers. Currently I have over 2000 covers available, which range in various genres. I have three galleries at selfpubbookcovers for you to check out:

Main - www.selfpubbookcovers.com/shardel
No People - www.selfpubbookcovers.com/mystic
African American -www.selfpubbookcovers.com/asha

Below are some examples of my newest covers in my shardel gallery:










*I post up new covers each week, feel welcome to follow me on Facebook to keep update on new ones:*
https://www.facebook.com/shardelsbookcoverdesigns


----------



## Michael Murray (Oct 31, 2011)

I like these. The title preview function is cool also. But with 40 pages of covers (in Romance), it would be sweet to have some more granular search filters (Romace:Men, Romance:Couples, for example).


----------



## Shardel (May 30, 2014)

Thanks Michael. 

The 3 links above is to my own galleries on the selfpubbbokcovers site - feel free to look through them if you like and the text preview is actually a text creator where you can put in your own title, tags etc and then download it like that. They have a range of available fonts or you can request a customised text as well.

You can use keywords to look for more pacific covers eg. Couples, Men, Space etc.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Shardel,

Welcome to Kboards! [br][br]You're welcome to promote your business and website here in the Writers' Café, but we ask that the same basic rules be followed as we have for authors in the Book Bazaar: you may have one thread about your service and must post to it rather than start a new thread each time. New threads about the service wil be removed. Please bookmark this thread so that you can find it again to post to. And, you may not make back-to-back posts to the thread within seven days. If someone responds (such as this post), you may reply but otherwise must wait seven days, thanks![br][br]Betsy[br]KBoards Moderator


----------



## Shardel (May 30, 2014)

Ok, No Worries


----------



## Stellaskyfire (Jun 9, 2014)

You have a good range of covers....their very good!


----------



## Lady Runa (May 27, 2012)

Shardel, I absolutely love your covers! I liked some of them so much I could write a novel specially to fit them  I'm adding your site to Favorites. I'll be back as soon as I have a book to attach a cover to


----------



## Shardel (May 30, 2014)

Arh...thanks guys  - if you haven't already feel free to follow on Facebook...I post new covers up quite regularly if you want to keep updated on them.


----------



## Shardel (May 30, 2014)

I have recently posted about 20 new pre made covers at: http://selfpubbookcovers.com/shardel

A few examples:


----------



## Stellaskyfire (Jun 9, 2014)

Put you in my bookmarks!


----------



## Shardel (May 30, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## Shardel (May 30, 2014)

Few recent Pre made Covers:
http://www.selfpubbookcovers.com/shardel


----------



## Shardel (May 30, 2014)

A few new pre made covers available: http://selfpubbookcovers.com/shardel


----------



## Paul Huxley (Feb 27, 2014)

I've been looking at a lot of pre-made cover sites recently--why so many lighthouses? Are there really that many stories that feature lighthouses? Maybe there was a sale of lighthouse stock photos somewhere.


----------



## Shardel (May 30, 2014)

Um Ok


----------



## Shardel (May 30, 2014)

here some samples of my Romance covers: http://selfpubbookcovers.com/shardel


----------



## Wansit (Sep 27, 2012)

Wow, your work is seriously impressive! I love both galleries.


----------



## Shardel (May 30, 2014)

Wansit said:


> Wow, your work is seriously impressive! I love both galleries.


Thanks! I've just posted up over 50 new pre made covers btw if your interested in having a look


----------



## Shardel (May 30, 2014)

Over 30 new covers are now available through my gallery at: http://selfpubbookcovers.com/shardel

A few examples


----------



## trublue (Jul 7, 2012)

Need a paranormal x-mas cover. You have anything with holiday and angels?


----------



## Shardel (May 30, 2014)

trublue said:


> Need a paranormal x-mas cover. You have anything with holiday and angels?


I don't at the moment, but I currently have a subscription, so I can create one or two pre mades and put them up on my gallery and see if that is suitable. I'll let you know when there done.


----------



## Stellaskyfire (Jun 9, 2014)

Love your new covers


----------



## Shardel (May 30, 2014)

This weeks new covers samples - http://selfpubbookcovers.com/shardel


----------



## Shardel (May 30, 2014)

Over 50 new pre made covers now available in my pre made gallery, view all of them here:
http://selfpubbookcovers.com/shardel


----------



## Shardel (May 30, 2014)

Authors! I've just launched a website that features all my pre made cover, please come over and visit at: http://www.shardelsbookcoverdesigns.com/


----------



## Navigator (Jul 9, 2014)

Shardel said:


> Authors! I've just launched a website that features all my pre made cover, please come over and visit at: http://www.shardelsbookcoverdesigns.com/


You've got a lot of amazing covers! I'll most likely end up being one or two in the near future. =)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Shardel--

Since you were last here, we've set up a brand new Yellow Pages listing for author services. If you had a listing in our old Yellow Pages, it has been migrated to the new YP. You may want to check it out--and update your listing if you have one, or create a listing if you haven't!

You can find it in our top menu, or click here: http://kboards.com/yp

Betsy


----------



## Cheryl Douglas (Dec 7, 2011)

Very nice covers. I'm definitely bookmarking this for future reference.


----------



## Shardel (May 30, 2014)

Puzzle said:


> You've got a lot of amazing covers! I'll most likely end up being one or two in the near future. =)


Thank you, I'm glad you like them!


----------



## Shardel (May 30, 2014)

Cheryl Douglas said:


> Very nice covers. I'm definitely bookmarking this for future reference.


Thank you Cheryl.


----------



## Amanda M. Lee (Jun 3, 2014)

I bought two of your titles off of that website before the thread, lol. I made a note of your name so when I went back for future covers in the series I would look at yours first.


----------



## jamielakenovels (Jan 14, 2014)

Any gay romance covers?


----------



## johnlmonk (Jul 24, 2013)

These are great


----------



## Shardel (May 30, 2014)

jamielakenovels said:


> Any gay romance covers?


No unfortunately, that's not genre that I have covered yet.


----------



## Shardel (May 30, 2014)

johnlmonk said:


> These are great


Thanks!


----------



## Shardel (May 30, 2014)

Here are some examples of my new uploaded covers in my gallery: http://selfpubbookcovers.com/shardel


----------



## RachelMeyers (Apr 17, 2014)

Wow, these are great.
Do you do commissions too or just premades?  I'm writing a few books in a (loose) series, so I'm just thinking about getting future covers to tie in with any I might buy now.
Bookmarking your website because I have to get things written first


----------



## Shardel (May 30, 2014)

RachelMeyers said:


> Wow, these are great.
> Do you do commissions too or just premades? I'm writing a few books in a (loose) series, so I'm just thinking about getting future covers to tie in with any I might buy now.
> Bookmarking your website because I have to get things written first


Hi Rachel

I do mostly deal in pre made covers only, at the moment I'm not really doing custom jobs, however saying that, if an author wishes to do a trilogy or a series from a pre made cover that they brought from me, I'm more then happy to create a custom cover/s for the rest of the trilogy/series so the author can have it all matching. I know a lot of authors do trilogies/series so I like to give them the option to keep all the cover designs in sync. So if you wanted to buy a cover sometime and later wish to have me design the rest of the series for you, just give me a bell...and I'm more then happy to do that...but other then that atm I'm not dealing in custom jobs.


----------



## Ravenandblack (Jan 27, 2014)

Beautiful covers. I fell in love and bought one. Bookmarking your thread. Thanks.


----------



## meh (Apr 18, 2013)

Bookmarked. These are very pretty.


----------



## Shardel (May 30, 2014)

Ravenandblack said:


> Beautiful covers. I fell in love and bought one. Bookmarking your thread. Thanks.


Thank you very much


----------



## Shardel (May 30, 2014)

judygoodwin said:


> Bookmarked. These are very pretty.


Thank you


----------



## Shardel (May 30, 2014)

carinasanfey said:


> Shardel is awesome! I bought one of her covers yesterday and I'm delighted with it.


Hi Carina, thank you so much


----------



## Shardel (May 30, 2014)

New pre made covers now available: http://shardelsbookcoverdesigns.com


----------



## Shardel (May 30, 2014)

Below a some examples of my newest pre made book covers. Please visit my website at: http://shardelsbookcoverdesigns.com or go to my gallery at selfpubbookcovers here: http://selfpubbookcovers.com/shardel


----------



## Shardel (May 30, 2014)

Below a some examples of my recent covers. To view, please visit my website at: http://shardelsbookcoverdesigns.com


----------



## Shardel (May 30, 2014)

Currently reached over 1200 pre made covers and more on the way. To view, please visit my gallery at selfpubbookcovers here: http://selfpubbookcovers.com/shardel


----------



## Shardel (May 30, 2014)

Below a some examples of my recent covers. To view, please visit my website at: http://shardelsbookcoverdesigns.com or go straight to my gallery at selfpubbookcovers at: http://www.selfpubbookcovers.com/shardel


----------



## Shardel (May 30, 2014)

New pre made covers now available: http://shardelsbookcoverdesigns.com


----------



## Shardel (May 30, 2014)

Below are some examples of my recent covers. To view, please visit my website at: http://shardelsbookcoverdesigns.com or go straight to my gallery at selfpubbookcovers at: http://www.selfpubbookcovers.com/shardel


----------



## David VanDyke (Jan 3, 2014)

"Over 1200 top quality pre made covers...all for only $79"

All for only $79? I'll take them all at that price.

Oh, you mean EACH for only $79...


----------



## Shardel (May 30, 2014)

Examples of my recent covers. To view, please visit my website at: http://shardelsbookcoverdesigns.com or go straight to my gallery at selfpubbookcovers at: http://www.selfpubbookcovers.com/shardel


----------



## Shardel (May 30, 2014)

Examples of my recent covers. To view, please visit my website at: http://shardelsbookcoverdesigns.com or go straight to my gallery at selfpubbookcovers at: http://www.selfpubbookcovers.com/shardel


----------



## Shardel (May 30, 2014)

Hi guys! Just been busy making loads of pre made covers, a few examples below. View more by visiting my website: http://shardelsbookcoverdesigns.com or go straight to my gallery at selfpubbookcovers at: http://www.selfpubbookcovers.com/shardel


----------



## Shardel (May 30, 2014)

Hi guys! New pre made covers are now available, a few examples below. View more by visiting my gallery at selfpubbookcovers here: http://www.selfpubbookcovers.com/shardel


----------



## Shardel (May 30, 2014)

Hi guys! New pre made covers are now available, a few examples below. View more by visiting my gallery at selfpubbookcovers here: http://www.selfpubbookcovers.com/shardel

If you like my work and what to keep updated, fell free to follow me on facebook: www.facebook.com/shardelsbookcoverdesigns


----------



## Shardel (May 30, 2014)

Hi guys! New pre made covers are now available, a few examples below. View more by visiting my gallery at selfpubbookcovers here: http://www.selfpubbookcovers.com/shardel  or visit my website here: http://shardelsbookcoverdesigns.com/

If you like my work and what to keep updated, fell free to follow me on facebook: www.facebook.com/shardelsbookcoverdesigns


----------



## DashaGLogan (Jan 30, 2014)

I totally love the smoking guy, but I wish he weren't smoking LOL


----------



## Shardel (May 30, 2014)

New pre made covers are now available, a few examples below. View more by visiting my gallery at selfpubbookcovers here: www.selfpubbookcovers.com/shardel or visit my website here: www.shardelsbookcoverdesigns.com

If you like my work and want to keep updated, feel free to follow me on facebook: www.facebook.com/shardelsbookcoverdesigns


----------



## Stellaskyfire (Jun 9, 2014)

Awesome covers...as always.


----------



## Shardel (May 30, 2014)

Hey everyone, I have new pre made covers available for you to view, see a few example below. Find more by visiting my website here: www.shardelsbookcoverdesigns.com

If you like my work and want to keep updated, please feel free to follow me on facebook: www.facebook.com/shardelsbookcoverdesigns


----------



## North Star Plotting (Jul 11, 2015)

Love those newest ones - will be in touch later today


----------



## Shardel (May 30, 2014)

North Star Plotting said:


> Love those newest ones - will be in touch later today


Thanks


----------



## Shardel (May 30, 2014)

Hey Authors  I've been busy making new pre made covers for you, view a few example below. Find more by visiting my gallery here: www.selfpubbookcovers.com/shardel

If you like my work and want to keep updated, please feel free to follow me on facebook: www.facebook.com/shardelsbookcoverdesigns


----------



## Shardel (May 30, 2014)

New pre made covers now available. Find more by visiting my website here: www.shardelsbookcoverdesigns.com

If you like my work and want to keep updated, please feel free to follow me on facebook: www.facebook.com/shardelsbookcoverdesigns


----------



## SA_Soule (Sep 8, 2011)

You have some great designs!


----------



## JTriptych (Aug 23, 2015)

Really awesome covers! Pity I don't have much cash available right now since I'm only a first time author, perhaps I will wait till I get some sales and write a second novel!


----------



## PatraT (Sep 6, 2015)

I am currently starting a new series I love these covers what is your charge?


----------



## Shardel (May 30, 2014)

PatraT said:


> I am currently starting a new series I love these covers what is your charge?


PatraT, my covers are priced at $80


----------



## Shardel (May 30, 2014)

Sherry_Soule said:


> You have some great designs!


Thank you Sherry, glad you like them


----------



## Author Sherique Dill (Aug 12, 2015)

What's your price range for book covers?


----------



## Shardel (May 30, 2014)

JTriptych said:


> Really awesome covers! Pity I don't have much cash available right now since I'm only a first time author, perhaps I will wait till I get some sales and write a second novel!


Thank You - just popped over to your FB page and sent you a friend request - glad to connect


----------



## Shardel (May 30, 2014)

Author Sherique Dill said:


> What's your price range for book covers?


Hi Sherique, my covers are priced at $80


----------



## Shardel (May 30, 2014)

New pre made covers now available. A few examples below, view more by visiting my website here: www.shardelsbookcoverdesigns.com

If you like my work and want to keep updated, please feel free to follow me on facebook: www.facebook.com/shardelsbookcoverdesigns


----------



## Shardel (May 30, 2014)

New pre made covers now available. A few examples below, view more by visiting my gallery here: www.selfpubbookcovers.com/shardel

If you like my work and want to keep updated, please feel free to follow me on facebook: www.facebook.com/shardelsbookcoverdesigns


----------



## Stellaskyfire (Jun 9, 2014)

NICE WORK


----------



## Shardel (May 30, 2014)

New pre made covers now available. A few examples below, view more by visiting my website www.shardelsbookcoverdesigns.com or my gallery at selfpubbookcovers: www.selfpubbookcovers.com/shardel

If you like my work and want to keep updated, please feel free to follow me on facebook: www.facebook.com/shardelsbookcoverdesigns


----------



## Shardel (May 30, 2014)

New covers:

Main - www.selfpubbookcovers.com/shardel
No People - www.selfpubbookcovers.com/mystic


----------



## Shardel (May 30, 2014)

Below are some examples of my newest covers in my shardel gallery: http://www.selfpubbookcovers.com/shardel


----------



## Shardel (May 30, 2014)

Below are some examples of my newest covers in my shardel gallery: www.selfpubbookcovers.com/shardel


----------



## kwanloo (Jan 2, 2016)

Do you use each design once or...?
Can you design to a specification?


----------



## Shardel (May 30, 2014)

kwanloo said:


> Do you use each design once or...?
> Can you design to a specification?


Each design is only sold the once. And yes I can design to a specification - either I can do a custom or if there is a pre made that is close to what you need I can adjust it for you.


----------



## Shardel (May 30, 2014)

Here are some of my newest covers in my shardel gallery: www.selfpubbookcovers.com/shardel or www.shardelsbookcoverdesigns.com


----------



## Annette_g (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi, Shardel

Your covers are very nice. I have a few questions if you don't mind. In the romance section, you have some premades which have two men at the top, then a woman underneath. I'm presuming those are for a threesome perhaps?

Will you be making any with just two men, no women? I'm finding it really hard to find good M/M premades at all. You have some covers with just one man on the front, can they be used for M/M stories? As in, does the model allow that? I've had a bit of trouble before with premades where the male models didn't want to be associated with M/M stuff and so I had to change covers.

Thanks,
Annette


----------



## Shardel (May 30, 2014)

Here are some samples of my new covers in my shardel gallery: www.selfpubbookcovers.com/shardel


----------



## Shardel (May 30, 2014)

Here are some samples of my new covers in my shardel gallery: www.selfpubbookcovers.com/shardel


----------



## Shardel (May 30, 2014)

New covers now available in my Shardel gallery: www.selfpubbookcovers.com/shardel


----------



## Shardel (May 30, 2014)

New covers now available in my Shardel gallery: www.selfpubbookcovers.com/shardel


----------



## Shardel (May 30, 2014)

New covers now available in my Shardel gallery: www.selfpubbookcovers.com/shardel


----------



## Shardel (May 30, 2014)

New covers now available in my Shardel gallery: www.selfpubbookcovers.com/shardel


----------

